# slipper or sandal



## AKİN

plajlarda giydiğimiz terliklere slipper mı yoksa sandal mı deriz ?


----------



## avok

Meraba 

Ben "slippers" derim ama bu tür soruları "English Only" forumunda sorarsan daha sağlıklı cevaplar alırsın.


----------



## toolmanUF

AKİN said:


> plajlarda giydiğimiz terliklere slipper mı yoksa sandal mı deriz ?


 
I would not call them slippers. In American English we usually call the loose sandals that you wear at the beach "flip-flops." To me, slippers sounds like something that you wear around the house. Sandals can be worn to the beach, but they usually have a strap around the heel.


----------



## avok

"flip-flops." !! yes that's the word


----------



## toolmanUF

avok said:


> "flip-flops." !! yes that's the word


 
And if I may ask, what you call them in Turkish?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

toolmanUF said:


> And if I may ask, what you call them in Turkish?


See this.


----------



## avok

toolmanUF said:


> And if I may ask, what you call them in Turkish?


 

I guess "terlik" is a generic term. We use "terlik" for any kind of light shoe but add an adjective to distinguish different kind of "terlik"s. Ex: "Plaj terliği" for "flip-flops", literally: Beach slippers etc..


----------



## esra357

avok said:


> Meraba
> 
> Ben "slippers" derim ama bu tür sorularý "English Only" forumunda sorarsan daha saðlýklý cevaplar alýrsýn.


 
Sevgili arkadaþým "meraba" deðil "Mer*h*aba" denilir


----------

